# Connecting Front Panel Audio? Help!



## superkidd108 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi, I have a mid tower ATX case and I'm trying to connect the front panel audio cables on the case to my BIOSTAR TFORCE 550 motherboard and I'm little bit confused to where each wire go. 

The wires for the front panel audio on the case are labeled as followed: 
MIC IN 
MIC BIAS 
GROUND 
SPKOUT L
SPKOUT R 
RETURN L 
RETURN R

The Front Panel Audio header for the motherboard is as followed: 
PIN 1 - MIC LEFT IN 
PIN 2 - GROUND
PIN 3 - MIC RIGHT IN
PIN 4 - GPIO
PIN 5 - RIGHT LINE IN
PIN 6 - JACK SENSE
PIN 7 - FRONT SENSE
PIN 8 - KEY
PIN 9 - LEFT LINE IN
PIN 10 - JACK SENSE. 
Where do these wires for the front panel audio go on the motherboard?


----------



## Ericwaycotx (Oct 16, 2005)

The motherboard manual is your friend! You can download the .pdf version from the biostar website, and it'll show you exactly how to do it.


----------



## superkidd108 (Jun 12, 2007)

Actually the manual doesn't show how to connect the "Front Panel" audio cables. The "Front Panel" audio cables are labeled completely different from the front panel audio header for the motherboard in the manual.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi, I know what you mean!
Is your pc case from a certain manufacturer, or just a generic?
If it's an Antec for example, their website usually tells you where to put what.
If it's just an ordinary case, then you'll have to wing it.


----------



## superkidd108 (Jun 12, 2007)

It is definitely generic. I won it off of ebay.


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Try this....
Mic IN -- mic L
GND -- Gnd
Mic BIAS -- mic R
Line-Out Right -- Speaker-Out R
Line-Out Left -- Speaker-Out L
Return-L + R --no connect


----------



## superkidd108 (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay two questions is "Line-Out Right, Line-Out Left" the same thing as "Right line in and Left line in"? The motherboard has the two things you mentioned "Line-Out Right and Line-Out Left" labeled as "Right line in and Left line in"


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

After some advice, I've been told this is all you need to connect;
Mic IN -- mic L
GND -- Gnd
Right Line-in -- Speaker-Out R
Left Line-in -- Speaker-Out L


----------



## superkidd108 (Jun 12, 2007)

Okay. Thanks alot dude. You really helped me out alot.


----------

